
Harman: How to Listen (2011) - Tomte
http://harmanhowtolisten.blogspot.com/
======
romanr
After reading the entire post still not clear what is it- some music test for
researchers? Audio test for listeners? Is it entertainment or utility or
research?

~~~
Anechoic
Harman uses juries of "trained" listeners to evaluate its products and to
participate in audio experiments (Dr. Olive and his mentor Floyd Toole are
prominent in the field for their audio listening experiments). The "How to
Listen" program is a tool that Harman uses to train its listeners. But they
also make it available for everyone to train their ears.

So the answer is "all of the above."

------
dominotw
[https://www.soundgym.co/](https://www.soundgym.co/)

^ if you are a producer trying to train your ear.

~~~
pmoriarty
Also:

[https://www.gnu.org/software/solfege/](https://www.gnu.org/software/solfege/)

